# L'éxperience directe sur le motif



## perialla44

Buongiorno,
Sono molto confusa di fronte a una frase: 

Son objectif n’était pas de se  différencier ni d’être original, mais, plus prosaïquement, de retrouver le souffle de la grande peinture en s’appuyant sur *l’expérience directe* qu’il pouvait faire *sur le motif*.

Contesto: l'autore parla della pittura di Cézanne.

Non ho una traduzione provvisoria perché mi sembra che la frase non abbia senso... 
Innanzi tutto, perché "expérience *sur* quelque chose" e non "éxperience *de* quelque chose"?
E poi che vuol dire "sur le motif"?

Qualcuno può aiutarmi?


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, perialla. Dovresti fornire un maggior contesto. Così potrebbe anche voler dire che poteva *fare *un'esperienza diretta *su *un motivo, inteso come elemento decorativo.


----------



## perialla44

Ciao Necsus, hai ragione, ma in realtà non parla di un motivo specifico e non parla della pittura di Cézanne da un punto di vista tecnico, ma piuttosto come "esempio di vita".
Ecco qualche frase in più per darti il contesto generale:

Cézanne, le fondateur de l’art moderne, aurait-il existé s’il avait refusé de s’écouter ? Il ambitionnait  de  peindre  des  tableaux  à   la  manière  de Poussin,  l’un  des  grands  maîtres  classiques  du XVIIe  siècle. Il n’y est pas parvenu. Il aurait pu ranger ses pinceaux et faire autre chose de sa  vie, il a préféré être fidèle à ce qui l’appelait et qu’il pouvait réussir. Son objectif n’était pas de se  différencier ni d’être original, mais, plus prosaïquement, de retrouver le souffle de la grande peinture en s’appuyant sur *l’expérience directe qu’il pouvait faire sur le motif*.Refusé chaque année au Salon où les peintres exposaient leur travail, il a  persévéré. (...)


----------



## pebblespebbles

Ciao perialla,
"..confidando sull'/nell' esperienza diretta che poteva fare sul motivo". Motivo nel senso di soggetto della pittura. Si dice anche per la musica.


----------



## perialla44

Ciao pebblespebbles, sì alla fine mi sembra la soluzione più coerente.
Grazie!


----------



## pebblespebbles

Prego, ciao


----------

